
Six US cities tamper with traffic cameras for profit - naish
http://www.leftlanenews.com/six-us-cities-tamper-with-traffic-cameras-for-profit.html
======
byteCoder
Let me repeat... red light cameras are NOT for safety, but for revenue.

If this was not the case, Dallas, Texas (and several other cities) wouldn't
have recently stopped their red light camera program because it was TOO
effective at reducing red light violations and, as a result, was a money-
losing program.

Source: <http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23710970>

------
noonespecial
Using public safety regulations as a revenue stream has a deleterious effect
on the rule of law.

Or as a wise man once said:

 _If you make the law into a joke, don't be surprised when the people start
laughing._

